# grandfather clock



## jack3140 (Aug 24, 2012)

for those who may be interested here is a photo of the finished second clock . this one is for myself


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

That is a nice piece. Jack
Great job


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

That is lovely. 
Had one years ago, got rid of it, because of all the bonging when I was trying to sleep. Got an antique wall clock, that I don't wind for the same reason.


----------



## Peter Harrison45 (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow, nice work . How much did all the mechanisms cost for the clock??
Maybe one day i'll attempt it maybe ??????


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice Jack!! Is it made out of Red Oak? Really looks good.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks very nice Jack, did you buy all the woodwork as a kit and then assemble it or did you make all the timber components yourself? NGM


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Outstanding! I started one last winter but ran out of wood. I thought I had all mahogany but it turned out that half of what I had was walnut. I'm making it out of old table leaves. I picked up a mahogany table at the flea market a few weeks ago for $2.00 so when it gets cold out I'll start up again.


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

Almost all new clock works, especially grandfather clocks, have either a setting, or a switch to silence them at night, so you may have gotten rid of a nice clock for no reason. Also, if your wallclock doesn't have the same option, which most antique clocks don't, I wind the time keeping winder and, like you, don't wind the chimes winder. At least I can tell time with it.


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

Great job. 
Where did you pick up the movement? I purchased some from Larose in years back, but since they closed, I don't have a "good" source for clock movements.
I would like to see some pictures during construction.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Beautiful job.

Dick, Lee Valley sells some movements but the movement in this clock looks bigger than anything LV sells. Chime Movements - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

Great looking clock.
I would love to build / own one like it.
Maybe one day.


----------



## junglejim (Mar 28, 2013)

hi JACK that is a beautiful piece what else have you made maybe someday i'll be able to do something like that [i better hurry i turned 65 today lol.Keep up the good work.


----------



## jack3140 (Aug 24, 2012)

*attempt to answer all your questions*

post #4 2385.00cdn dollars incl all taxes and glass kit post#5 yes very old red oak post#6i made all the wood components myself post#9 the movement and accessories were purchased at "COLONIAL TIMES" IN ONTARIO CANADA post#10 ihave made quite a few pieces of furniture; for my beloved daughter wich she treasures i hope your questions are answered to your satisfaction if not feel free to email me regards and thanks for the nice comments jack  ps i also built the fireplace and the kentucky rifle tht you see on it


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Jack, that is a stunning clock. It has been a few years since I made one but it wasn't half as good as that. That is a beautiful piece of craftsmanship.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Beautiful piece Jack. I also started on last winter but time is just not there for such an elaborate project. I am making it with walnut and hope to get back on track with it. I also would like to know the apx. cost of the clock works, they are outstanding.
Cheers,
Dan


----------



## jack3140 (Aug 24, 2012)

Danman1957 said:


> Beautiful piece Jack. I also started on last winter but time is just not there for such an elaborate project. I am making it with walnut and hope to get back on track with it. I also would like to know the apx. cost of the clock works, they are outstanding.
> Cheers,
> Dan


 thank you see post #14


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

jack3140 said:


> for those who may be interested here is a photo of the finished second clock . this one is for myself


Wow Jack that's absolutely gorgeous! Ya know, I live just next door in Michigan.... (I make signs, not furniture lol)

And since my birthday just passed, we still have Christmas... lol


----------



## jack3140 (Aug 24, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Wow Jack that's absolutely gorgeous! Ya know, I live just next door in Michigan.... (I make signs, not furniture lol)
> 
> And since my birthday just passed, we still have Christmas... lol


 well i wish you a belated happy birthday and certainly a very merry Christmas . thank you for the compliment . bet you make beautiful signs !!!!!!!!!!!!:laugh: . regards jack


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

jack3140 said:


> well i wish you a belated happy birthday and certainly a very merry Christmas . thank you for the compliment . bet you make beautiful signs !!!!!!!!!!!!:laugh: . regards jack


Oh PFFFFT!!! :laugh:


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

Klockit bought LaRose several years ago and has pretty much, although limited, a pretty good source of works and parts. Merritt's is another good choice.


----------



## junglejim (Mar 28, 2013)

hey there Jack,you should be proud of yourself that is a beautiful piece.Just wondering how you got to where you are in woodworking[ practice practice practice i suppose].Thanks for sharing. Jim


----------



## jack3140 (Aug 24, 2012)

thank you jungle jim . practice and determination . just keep banging at it ! if i can do it so can you !!!!!!!regards jack


----------

